# Is this salary enough?



## prophetchris (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

sorry I didnt find anything with the search engine. A company wants to hire me in Sydney and I would move to Australia. Now my question is, they offer me 58k AUD/yr +bonusses each month.

Is that enough to live in the suburbs of Sydney?

Thanks guys, any help is appreciated...


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

It was depends on how you want to live and where.
In some places it will be fine for a single person.


----------



## prophetchris (May 6, 2011)

hi,

the workplace would be in paramatta, so i would rather go into the western suburbs. I mean I am sure it's enough to survive to a certain degree, even for two for the moment... just dont know if it's worth it to go to have a much better environment (I love OZ) and agree with the harsher conditions due to less money in the pocket...

Any advice? Is the the living condition so incredible that it's worth it even for less net per month?

chris


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

If you partner is not going to work then you will struggle with 2 on that salary. however it is defiantly the right move.. where are you coming from?


----------



## prophetchris (May 6, 2011)

I am German but living 10 years in Taiwan now. With only 7% tax I am kinda used to good times over here so I am reluctant to take the offer immediately. If someone comes now and tells me living in Australia is everything I could ever dream of.... then I am sure I would make up my mind quite quick 

chris


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

You could do a property rent search to see what sort of housing you can afford for that money. Perhaps that will help you decide.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

$58k per annum is ok and you will easily survive on this. Given that rent in Parramatta for a 2 bedder is $300 - $350 per week you would do fine. $58k is around $900 per week after tax. 

Do you have wife? Kids?


----------



## albertorso (Jan 17, 2011)

edited because i cant read


----------



## Matt-australiaforum (May 9, 2011)

yeah $58k is a good place to start in the aussie workforce. might be worth asking the company what higher positions you can move to down the track.


----------



## 3jades (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am brand new to the forum! My wife and I have been discussing the possibility of a move (we haven't taken any of the steps other than just doing online research). We would want to move into QLD near Bundaberg/Hervey Bay area, but live in a smaller town probably 10-30 minutes away.

At what wage per year would we need to make in order to feed the two of us and our 6-year-old? We would be buying a house - likely a 50k caravan park-type home. We would be able to pay at least a 50% down payment on the mortgage, so the $150/wk park fee and mortgage would be no different (actually, less) than we are paying now in the USA. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I've been reading around the forum for an hour now - I'm hooked!


----------

